# Jumping on back door to be let in



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

New habit has formed: jumping on my back door to be let in from outside.

We recently moved into a house that has awesome double glass doors that lets out into our backyard. Bentley LOVES to go outside and chase lizards squirrels birds etc all day especially on weekends. I know this issue is my own fault for rewarding him by letting him in in the first place, but I NEED to stop this behavior before he ruins our doors.

We will be doing our normal activities and Bentley will want in for some water, I cannot see him coming as we have a lanai screened in area where I keep open the backyard off to the left and then he comes running from the side to jump on our doors. I have tried to ignore him but all he does is continue to do it until I come let him in and I am afraid if I use the "ignore until good behavior" method he will completely ruin these doors. I have read about redirecting the behavior to using a bell/barking/sitting and waiting however I am not sure how to go about training this as I cant see him coming until hes already at the door. Any advice would be most helpful! 

Side note: he does not do this to be let out only inside because he has "trained" me and my boyfriend that this means let him inside. So i know it can be cured with redirecting. I am open to anything just need tips on how to catch him before he does it as if I am out there with him he will not jump its only when were both inside and hes outside and wants to come in.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Tell him to sit through the door (he'll be able to hear you) and don't open the door until he sits. Once you open the door, continue to make him sit until you release him to come inside. Even though he has already jumped at the door, he'll learn that he doesn't get to come IN until he sits nicely and waits.

Our girl jumps at the door to go out AND to come in, and making her sit to be let out and in has helped reduce the jumping behavior. I won't say it has stopped completely, but it's a LOT better. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Im definitely going to start this! I never thought to yell thought it would work because I thought he would still jump THEN sit. Hoping it starts a pattern thank you! ;D


----------



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

Best thing we've done also! We get occasional jumps on the door but I suspect it's only after he's been sitting there a while looking in. Also, we have him sit prior to going out along with coming inside. This has totally reinforced the "leader" role for all of us. Even our two year old gives him the sit command before going outside


----------

